# Newbie Hello



## LJClarke (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I am a newbie and am very much interested in this new site. I love halloween and everything that is associated with it. I enjoy making
scary projects and preparing for the Big Day.

Hope to talk with many of you soon!

Linda


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome LJ..
where are you from..
lets see some of your projects


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Linda


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Linda!!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Linda.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Like Vlad said!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome to your new home!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brifro (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

*Welcome to the Forum*


----------

